# Can't add Cinematic Guitars Infinity with own nicnt file to Kontakt



## AndreasHe (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi, usually it works using Kontakt 5 to add 3rd party libs to Kontakt using Kontakt 5.

But with Cinematic Guitars Infinity it does not show anything. There is also no error, its just not listed. Anyone got an idea?


----------

